# 32" LED TV Help.[Mumbai]



## tristar2 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey Guys I Need help deciding which TV to go for In the Full HD margin under a budget.My Budget is [max Rs. 40,000].

Ive have shortlisted these 2 LED TV's 
LG 32LE5300 & Samsung UN32C5000

The pricing for the LG 32LE5300 = Rs. 37,000 and Samsung UN32C5000 = Rs. 44,000.

Just want to know if its worth paying 4k more and getting the samsung model or buying the LG at 37k.

Thanks alot, hoping for some good reviews....


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 22, 2010)

samsung model is better and if u want comparable model in LG 32LE5500(well featured bt costly too) or LG 32LE4600


----------



## VarDOS (Dec 23, 2010)

better go for the Samsung LED's however they will cost u more but the SAMSUNG's price is better than the Sony's


----------



## tristar2 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey Guys Thanks soo much... I Went In for Samsung UN32C5000
Really Happy with the choice...


----------



## shrewsburyyf (Jan 4, 2011)

lg 32ld350 review :I think lg is better


----------



## rajkiran (Jan 31, 2011)

Can anyone know, where the ports are located in "Samsung UN32C5000". i want this to be wall mounted. do i face issues while connecting?

i want to buy a LED tv with budget of around 40K. I prefer the USB and other connecting ports to be on the sides.

please suggest me one. I am from Hyderabad.


----------



## tristar2 (Feb 7, 2011)

The usb ports are on the left side, while the cable ports and stuff are below and nothing is behind to obstruct a proper wall mounting so yea it can be wall mounted w/o any probs, im saying that b'coz i own the same.....


----------



## rajkiran (Feb 9, 2011)

tristar2 said:


> The usb ports are on the left side, while the cable ports and stuff are below and nothing is behind to obstruct a proper wall mounting so yea it can be wall mounted w/o any probs, im saying that b'coz i own the same.....




Thanks.. is there any other TV on this range.. as i heard that this model has a reflection issue...


----------



## reddead (Feb 25, 2011)

rajkiran said:


> Thanks.. is there any other TV on this range.. as i heard that this model has a reflection issue...



which one has a reflection issue samsung or lg????


----------



## rajkiran (Feb 28, 2011)

Samsung model. the screen surface is glossy and it will effect picture quality when there is a light source opposite to it.   read this in some reviews.... Clear me on this..


----------



## vickybat (Feb 28, 2011)

Samsung panels perform great in bright scenes. But in dim and dark scenes, they cannot rendering blacks that much. Never liked the contrasts. Sony panels offers better in the contrast department.


----------

